# Roll Drop



## Wood4321 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Folks,
Does anyone have any suggestions for a company that builds custom roll drops?
I have a need for a Tourable motorized 30' long roll drop, that will break down into 10' sections for travel.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Joshua Wood


----------



## kicknargel (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a scenic company in Denver. We have plenty of experience in automation and roll drops--I'd be happy to talk to you about it. I can pm you my contact info.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 3, 2010)

Joshua,

Give Thern Stage Equipment a call. p: 1.800.553.2204 , Ask for Sam Michael and please tell him I sent you. They are in Winona, Mn, just down the road from you. 5712 Industrial Park Road, Winona, MN 55987 Thern Stage Equipment | Home

They manufacture custom roll drops as well as a complete line of rigging.
http://thernstage.com/assets/files/Downloads/Thern/RollDrop.pdf

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## Wood4321 (Jun 3, 2010)

I did enquire about a thern lift, but Unfortunately they don't have a option that will break down for travel...
Thanks,
Joshua Wood


----------



## BDS0111 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Josh,

Did you find a solution for your drop yet? Did you ever try Tomcat?

BRANDON


----------



## gangotti (Jul 16, 2010)

You can go with an automation company like showmotion in ct or prg in NY.

SRS rigging in NC builds the 40' and 60' roll drops for cruise ships. would be nothing to do a 30' for a theater on land.


----------

